# Email notification turned off?



## TommyWillB (Dec 7, 2002)

I have "Use 'Email Notification' by default?" set to "Yes" in my control panel, but as I've been replying to threads today, the checkbox that says to send email is off.

It is a pain to constantly have to click this on...

 I have not changed anything... Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## edX (Dec 8, 2002)

tommy - i tried to see if i could find the problem but i am still learning the software and couldn't locate it. the best way to get a quick response to issues of this nature is to send a detailed email to the 'contact us' address at the top of each page.


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 8, 2002)

Actually it my just "remember" the last thing you did...

...Otherwise it only does it in some threads and not others...

I guess I have not really paid close enough attention to nail down the pattern...


----------



## twister (Dec 9, 2002)

Me too.  mine is defaulted to "on" and lately it seems that i'm not getting notices when people reply to threads i have.  But not all of them.  No offence but i think it was since the management changed.  All the old ones seem to still work fine but the newer ones seem to not send me anything.

Weird....

Twister


----------



## TommyWillB (Dec 15, 2002)

Ed, this is still happening...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 15, 2002)

I have not received any email notices to any of the threads that I have posted to. My selection is turned on.  I also have never been emailed when a new thread has been added to the forum.  
The only email I do get is the PM notice.


----------



## bobw (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm getting the notifications.


----------



## twister (Dec 18, 2002)

I get notifications if i'm the starter of a therad.  Not if i respond to a thread.  I miss the notifications to.  

Twister


----------



## twister (Dec 19, 2002)

I figured it out.  And know how to fix it.  Wheres Ed?  Ok you don't get subscribed to a form if you type in the reply box directly below the form.  Why? Because it doesn't have the 'subscribe to form' option.  So someone would just need to add that in.  It could be hidden field or it'd fit nicely under 'Your Reply'

A quick fix for us would be... when ever you reply (using this box) after you hit submit also hit 'Subscribe to this Thread' under the submit buttons.

Twister


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 6, 2003)

ah, thanks


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 6, 2003)

Ah, but I am subscribed to several forums and I don't get notified that there is a new post. In fact I occassionally get notices of a new thread. But there is no pattern to it. Sometimes it is when I post to a thread already started. But it is not all the time.


----------



## twister (Jan 7, 2003)

Ever since i started hitting the "subsribe to this thread" link it's worked great for me.

Twister


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm having the same problem, but I can't tie it to posting through the different reply boxes as it seems to happen at random.


----------



## karavite (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *A quick fix for us would be... when ever you reply (using this box) after you hit submit also hit 'Subscribe to this Thread' under the submit buttons. *



Help me understand this please - I cannot find 'Subscribe to this Thread'


----------



## bobw (Jan 10, 2003)

It's on the bottom of the page;

Show Printable Version |         Email this Page |         Subscribe to this Thread


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 10, 2003)

under the "submit reply" and "reset form" there are three links, show printable version, email this page, and suscribe to thread

hope that helps 


anyways, can someone make it so that the quick reply box suscribes you also?


----------



## xaqintosh (Jan 10, 2003)

whoops, too late


----------



## twister (Jan 10, 2003)

Under the 'submit reply button' if you use the reply box under the thread


----------

